# rear end questions



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

is it normal? on a turn when i go into throtle only one of the wheels spin (im getting the old fashion one wheel fire intstead of going sideways.)it seems ok when i punch it from the dead stop going in a straight line, did that ever happend to anyone. 
also have another? i looked online and i cant find anything about the posi upgrade, or gears, where can i find a gear upgrade for my goat.


----------



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Is your traction control on or off when this happens?


----------



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

trac off, and the car has auto trans if that makes any diff.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005silvergto said:


> trac off, and the car has auto trans if that makes any diff.


It will make a difference. Leave the Trac on... The T/C is on all the time. When you push the button you turn it off.


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

I noticed the same thing when traction control is on. It kinda like a handicap were it helps you go the direction you want with out you looking at your tail lights. You will have to turn off traction control each time you turn on your car to get all ass sideways.


----------



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

Langor said:


> I noticed the same thing when traction control is on. It kinda like a handicap were it helps you go the direction you want with out you looking at your tail lights. You will have to turn off traction control each time you turn on your car to get all ass sideways.


did that and same thing one wheel fire with trac off.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

..... wat rpm are u at and wat speed? maybe you need to apply more power to get it sideways


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

If it was a Torsen or a weak sprung clutch pac differential I would say it was normal at times. But the GTO uses a cone type diff and it should be set up tight and be able to eventually lock both wheels in a corner.

If it only lets one tire spin especiallt the right side during really tight right turns it's kinda normal. If it lets the inside tire only spin in all turns tight and long you have a problem.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

While cruising down the road at 35-40mph I have kicked the goat hard and twice the rear wanted to come around!!! Traction controll was on!!! It is a beautiful thing!!!


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

2005silvergto said:


> is it normal? on a turn when i go into throtle only one of the wheels spin (im getting the old fashion one wheel fire intstead of going sideways.)it seems ok when i punch it from the dead stop going in a straight line, did that ever happend to anyone.
> also have another? i looked online and i cant find anything about the posi upgrade, or gears, where can i find a gear upgrade for my goat.


Try changing your diff fluid. I had the same problem and switched to Torco dino oil (as opposed to synthetic which comes stock). You will need a couple quarts of 85W140 RGO and a bottle of type 'F' friction modifier. You can order directly from Torco (do a google search).

Also regarding the diff upgrade there's a company out of australia called difftechnics that sells gears, upgraded posi's, spring kits, etc. They're the ones that recommend Torco fluids.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't use type F additive if you gave it to me. Just use the GM stuff if you change fluids.

And also a simple fluid change shouldn't be nesessary it is a mechanical problem.


----------



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for all the info


----------

